# Goodbye RS4



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

After three and a half years and 18,000 miles of happy ownership, it was time to say goodbye to my RS4 this afternoon. I had a lump in my throat as it was driven away and I am pretty sure that I will miss it 

My ownership of the RS4 has been documented here on Detailing World:

The day it arrived:
Got my new toy!

It's first detail:
Sprint Blue RS4 first detail

Other updates:
Zaino RS4 detail
RS4 Zaino 3 month update
Zaino RS4 - 6 month update
RS4 Vintage detail
RS4 Wash & Zaino Z8

So I thought it only fitting that I should post up some photos on the day it left. It was pouring with rain, but I think you can tell it was still trying to look it's best:










































... and one last shot of it being driven away


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd be gutted to sell a beasty like that Glyn, what are you replacing it with?


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Goodbye RS4. 

Hello what???. :wave:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Gutted for you mate. Must be something pretty special replacing it. Really don't think i could part with mine.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

lee. said:


> Goodbye RS4.
> 
> Hello what???. :wave:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Shug said:


>


Good ol Trabant.  The most famous car to cross the berlin wall.

We had neighbours who moved over from East Germany many years ago who had several of these cars. Whenever one broke they replaced it with another. The roumor was that they sent flowers home to east germany and in return they got a trabant. Weird I know but that was the word on the street.

Anyhoo,

Back on topic.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looked and looks great. Very well kept and nice to have those details to look back on.

Hope you got some good wonga for it.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry, the new one:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Looked and looks great. Very well kept and nice to have those details to look back on.
> 
> Hope you got some good wonga for it.


Yes I was surprised as I got well above book. Having said that I have not seen one in better condition or spec.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

GlynRS2 said:


> Sorry, the new one:


That is Stunning :doublesho :doublesho Now i can see why you sold up :thumb:
Green with Envy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

beautiful car replaced by another one, am envious


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

well it would take something special to replace an RS4 and a Vantage is VERY special. I see the credit crunch aint hit Sussex then:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

New one looks dirty! 

I love it, is it the updated engine or the older one? Dunno why it matters, I would just keep looking at it! :argie:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG I am not jealous in the slightest  
Lovely replacement :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations. A stunningly looking car. Nice colour and wheels.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

New car first detail here:
clicky


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol Just realised the RS4 made way for that other lovely!


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Mmmm the Audi was nice but the new one is

MAGNIFICO 

I love it. 'Swoon' :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

looks like you made a good decision on the swap mate, :thumb:

the new :car: is georgous,


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

GlynRS2 said:


> Sorry, the new one:


Terrible panel gaps on that Aston... hehehe


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

TurbochargedJJ said:


> Terrible panel gaps on that Aston... hehehe


I hadn't shut the boot fully in that photo


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

The RS4 looked gorgeous. 

Nice car to replace it with, I guess:thumb: Lucky man.

Vhris.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one Glynn


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

reading the first post I had sympathy with you... seeing your replacement car my sympathy went away! :doublesho

very nice choice in car you have :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

3+ years, cor blimey it only seems like yesterday you posted the RS4 thread on here....the RS4 is still an all time favourite of mine! :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Would be happy with either. Nice upgrade though. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very sad day but very happy new car


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry to see it go, you had it up to an inspiring level of finish, I bet the new one is nothing short of that either :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i want but in avant form ;-)


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude... time spent with the old flame has its sentiment, but your replacement is just fab-u-lus!!!! If you ever fell that you're not capable of caressing her the way she should be, just give me a ring, schedule me an EasyJet flight, shack me up for a day and I'll be more than happy to give her the full Jesse treatment... love that motor.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Lovely car, 


Just have to get use to RWD now....





Enjoy


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

The RS4 is awesome, but the Aston Martin is stunning:doublesho Well done:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope it's gone to a good home :thumb:

You couldn't have bought a better I'm sure in the whole country, that car was as mint today as it was when brand new I bet. Great testament to how you look after your cars Glyn that you got well over book price for it .

And the new one is awesome ........ perfect in nearly every way (it's not truly perfect because it's not mine :lol:....)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Wo fabulous motors. Enjoy


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Bye bye RS4 but hello Aston  :thumb:

I drove one of those RS4's and it was a great car to drive


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Lovely Aston mate. Gorgeous colour too!

V8? 12? Not that it matters. Both sound amazing


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> Just have to get use to RWD now....


Yes, it is quite a change and I have found that I am having to adapt my driving style. You can be quite a hooligan in the RS4 putting power down wherever you like, but with the Vantage you need to be a bit more measured or you get some lairy oversteer


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Just don't exit a roundabout like you would in the RS in damp / wet conditions....

Enjoy.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

My RS4 is now available here:
clicky


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Glyn somebody will get a great buy from that car !!!I had the same feeling when i sold mine ...RS4 is a great car But your replacement is lovely


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Onwards and upwards, can see why you would change the RS4:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

theres some mega rich people on this forum  :lol:

its a strange feeling seeing YOUR car drive away isnt it? :lol: my ST of 3 years was driven away by the new owner, and i wasnt sad to see it go, but i wasnt happy. but i was just thinking about that car to replace it, sadly mine was an aston to replace it with :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice car that Glyn and one that I would very much like to own one day but now you have something evener nicer, depending on what floats your boat........:thumb:

Looking at the previous details and the final pictures it looks in great conditon........:thumb:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Having now read this, your introductory AMV8 detail and having seen the inside of your garage (detailing goodies galore) not to mention the fact that you must live fairly close to me...any chance you want to have a bash at my FD2?

:lol:

No i'm actually serious


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!! 

Nice Aston. 

Wish i had the trouble of kissing goodbye to an RS4 to make way for an Aston....come on lucky numbers on Saturday. 

You lucky bugger - enjoy it.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

nice car to replace the rs4 compleatly different cars lol. 

btw do you have any jobs going at your place? ill relocate lol.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

The AM is gorgeous. I am now looking to sell a kidney


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

No. I am not at all jelous.

Bet the guy that bought the RS4 thought he got one of the cleanest RS4 in the country!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

rds1985 said:


> ...any chance you want to have a bash at my FD2?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> No i'm actually serious


Time is always an issue for me, as I am generally pretty busy. Happy to remain a keen amateur doing my own cars. :buffer:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a awesome new car!!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

GlynRS2 said:


> Time is always an issue for me, as I am generally pretty busy. Happy to remain a keen amateur doing my own cars. :buffer:


Completely understand I am keen to try and meet with someone local who has experience with machine polisher as i haven't had the bottle to get one yet lol :thumb:


----------

